# What is Strength?



## Fu_Bag (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello All,

Was wondering how you guys (and ladies) define strength? It seems like there are many things born of strength, such as grace, compassion, mercy love, kindness, perserverence, etc., but how do you define strength without brining it's "blossoms" into the mix? Obviously, there are also the darker sides of strength that I haven't mentioned but how you define what is at the base of it all? I'd imagine there are people that'd argue that it's internal, external, and/or a combination of both. Whatever strength is, it seems like it'd be a pretty big thing. 

Taking that into consideration, is it even possible to define it? Sorry, just feeling a little ponderous today.

Have a nice day/night all,


Fu Bag


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2006)

Strength is the courage to put all your will into anything 

alright that was a try at least


----------



## searcher (Oct 16, 2006)

I feel that it has to do with giving up one's self in an attempt to overcome an obstacle, regardless of whether or not you succeed.   It has a definate tie to perseverance.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2006)

I see strength as the ability to do. 
Also to endure, or to resist attack. This can be physically, mentally, or spiritually.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 17, 2006)

I would define stregnth as the ability and drive to keep going in the face of resistance, obstacles or hardship.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. 

I was thinking about this some more and I'm thinking that maybe the "blossoms" all combine to make the whole instead of the other way around. Sometimes, strength is holding tight no matter what. At other times, strength is being able to let go, move on, and endure. Sometimes, strength is the ability to resist anything and everything, while at other times, it's the ability to accept help and/or healing. I guess at times, strength and weakness are one and the same depending on context. 

Martial arts are a perfect example of this, as is life. I don't know how I missed it before. Duh me, I guess. The original question I asked myself was "what kind of strength could create lasting peace". I guess the answer, which was staring right at me, was "a balanced strength".

An unbalanced strength leads to things being broken. Agghh. I guess all those differing viewpoints are valuable afterall........ Drats!!! There go my plans for World Domination.... 

Have a nice day/night All,

Fu Bag


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 21, 2006)

Strength is the ability to apply force against a resistance.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 21, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> Thanks for the replies, everyone.
> 
> I was thinking about this some more and I'm thinking that maybe the "blossoms" all combine to make the whole instead of the other way around. Sometimes, strength is holding tight no matter what. At other times, strength is being able to let go, move on, and endure. Sometimes, strength is the ability to resist anything and everything, while at other times, it's the ability to accept help and/or healing. I guess at times, strength and weakness are one and the same depending on context.
> 
> ...


 
Don't give up your plans, if you use a "balanced strength" you've still got a shot, World Domination can still be yours


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 21, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Don't give up your plans, if you use a "balanced strength" you've still got a shot, World Domination can still be yours


 
LOL!!!! Ooooohhhhhhh..... I LIKE the way you THINK!!!!!! YES!!! The world is MINE!!!!!

(queue Darth Fu Bag music....)


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> LOL!!!! Ooooohhhhhhh..... I LIKE the way you THINK!!!!!! YES!!! The world is MINE!!!!!
> 
> (queue Darth Fu Bag music....)


 

Darth Fu Bag!       You may have to bring out your sig file for that one Fu Bag 

Personally I really like ShirtRipper's description - "Strength is the ability to apply force against a resistance."  Personally I think that is true in very many ways


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 25, 2006)

strength = balance

:asian:


----------



## g-bells (Oct 25, 2006)

strenght=the ability to overcome


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 25, 2006)

In the martial arts sense?  

The ability to remove peoples teeth without the aid of dental equipment


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 25, 2006)

Strength is the mental and physical means to get something done when you must.

Wisdom is the mental and physical means to know when to employ strength.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2006)

Strength is the inner side telling the outer side to never give up and keep going


----------



## Joel20 (Oct 28, 2006)

For me, it's not only about courage and not giving up like others have said  which I do agree with but I think it is more than that. True strength is something internal. 

Someone who has true strength has the strength to recognise and admit to themselves and others what their weaknesses are not only in terms of their physical martial arts training but also the weaknesses in their character and as a person.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Darth Fu Bag!    You may have to bring out your sig file for that one Fu Bag


 
 I try to model myself after Dark Helmet from Spaceballs. World Domination didn't work so well for him but he probably wasn't using a "balanced" strength. I've been studying some Pinky and The Brain videos lately so I should be fine once I put my plans into action....... Mmmmwwwwaaaaahhhhaahhhaahhhaaahhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 28, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> In the martial arts sense?
> 
> The ability to remove peoples teeth without the aid of dental equipment


 
True.....but what if you were using the dental equipment..........inappropriately...............???
Bbbwwwaaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhaaahhaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Oh yes, my plans for World Domination are coming along quite nicely..........


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 6, 2006)

strength - the degree of intensity in a mental , physical , spiritual or intelectual force


chris


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmmm.....what about:

strength: the energy used to create or destruct beyond one's natural ability

(hope that made sense!)


----------



## Elayna (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe that one is truly strong when they stop trying to be strong and just be.

Hmm, hope that makes sense. *shrug*.

Ok..LOL.. TTYL.     

E.


----------



## bydand (Nov 27, 2006)

Strength is not B-slapping the guy ahead of you in the Wal-Mart 20 and under isle, with a cart rounded over during the Holiday season.  does that count?

If not, I would have to say strength is the willingness to obey the "golden rule" when it seems you are the only one left who remembers what it even is.  Strength is my wife going back to school to better herself and our family, even though I know it is intimidating to her.


----------

